# How long is the Lord of the Rings Trilogy?



## esrbl (Apr 10, 2020)

How many hours would it take to watch the films?


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 10, 2020)

emilsrbl said:


> How many hours would it take to watch the film?


Wikipedia, in the article "_The Lord of the Rings_ (film series)" puts the running times at 178, 179 and 201 minutes for a total of 558 minutes or 9 hours 18 minutes, for the theatrical versions. My DVDs of the theatrical versions show a slightly shorter running time, in total 23 minutes less.
For the Extended Edition DVDs, Wiki gives running times of 208, 226 and 252 minutes for a total of 686 minutes or 11 hours 26 minutes.
Interestingly, here my DVDs show 10 minutes longer, then 12 minutes each shorter, for a net of 14 minutes shorter.
I once did watch all three EEs in succession on some mad Saturday, perhaps in 2005. Besides having to change discs - each EE had to be spread over two DVDs - with other "intermissions" of various urgency, I probably spent something between 13 and 14 hours until I got through.
A fair warning: I have rarely if ever felt so exhausted as after having gone through this viewing "Ironman Triathlon" (winning times even in Hawaii are now way below even the theatrical version, even the women's times). This probably permanently cured me of any "binge watching" for anything else - nothing else could hold my attention even remotely to the same degree - and I'm not planning a repeat anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, as I said elsewhere, I just finished 50 hours of a Kdrama, with far less teeth-grinding than one hour of PJ.

I suppose I'll have to force myself to squirm my way through the EE's at some point -- for completeness sake.

But I can't say I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 10, 2020)

This binge was after I'd watched all three films in the cinema (RoTK being the last cinema visit of my life to date), watched all three theatrical versions as they appeared on DVD, dito to all three EEs. This may be the time from which my watching the bonus material (now grandiosely named "appendices in the TH EEs - or even in the LoTR ones?), much longer than the EE films (which were mostly worth it in LoTR, a travesty in TH) preceded watching the actual films.

But as tastes vary: I probably wouldn't make it through the first half-hour of anything that I thought to be a "soap opera" or "telenovela" or whatever of that ilk, Anything remotely polluted by Dallas and Dynasty 🤮. Compared to that, PJ is for me Shakespeare, Goethe, Tolstoi, Dumas, Cervantes, Dante ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeah, OK.

But none of those have IU.

Just sayin'. 😍


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 10, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yeah, OK.
> But none of those have IU.
> Just sayin'. 😍


_*Sigh*_
The problem is what the scripwriters have perpetrated (were forced to perpetrate?) since D & D broke that levee (thinking of Led Zeppelin's song on their fourth album) is irredeemable by any acting. Or could even she make the following sound good:
_*
Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul, ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul.*_

Nope.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 10, 2020)

Neither could What's-Her-Name. . .

Bet she could make Sindarin sound nice!


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 10, 2020)

Man, we've gone way OT on this thread, and that in the fourth post (yours, natch). And then you confuse this thread with a conversation of ours (two posts later).
Erm … to steer back to original intent … 


Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I suppose I'll have to force myself to squirm my way through the [LoTR] EE's at some point -- for completeness sake.


So how many units, and of what time unit (non-relativistic) - hour, day, week, month … do you estimate that you could complete your slog through the EEs?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 10, 2020)

All I can say about that is, last time I tried, I had to stop after 20 minutes.

That was last year.

OK, OK -- I'll fence IU into the Music thread from now on.

Still think she'd make a good Elf, though. 😁


----------

